# John Meadows "Peri Workout" Nutrition



## Azog (Mar 14, 2014)

Does anyone have experience using a strategy like this? Nothing too crazy pre and post, but he does have some carbs and protein intra, which I find interesting. Lemme know if you guys have ever tried this!

Pre-Workout
40 Grams Protein (chicken, tilapia, whey isolate)
30 Grams Carbs (oats, cream of rice, sweet potato)
10 Grams Fat (butter, nut butter)

Intra-Workout
10-20 Grams Protein (casein, hydrolysate)
40-70 Grams Carbs (HBCD or Vitargo)

Post-Workout
6-8 Oz meat
1-2 cups white or jasmine rice


----------



## anewguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Man theres no way I am gonna force down some casein during a workout.  I'd rather become a couch potato.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2014)

I've not tried all those particular sources or macro amounts but I have tried intra-workout nutrition and like most other things it's overhyped. Pre-workout nutrition makes intra-workout nutrition less important.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 14, 2014)

Agree with Doc. 

Don't get me wrong - I dig the Mountain Dog for his training intensity - but he's largely in the biz of selling supps for T-Mag and jamming down all of that protein powder supports the coffers.


----------



## Azog (Mar 14, 2014)

All solid points! I like some of his other nutrition principles and thought this was worth checking out. My initial thought was I'd have a helluva time not puking if I sipped on casein/carbs intra! Especially on leg day


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 14, 2014)

that just sounds like so much...I would feel like shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2014)

I eat poptarts


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I eat poptarts


PopTart Selfie


----------



## Azog (Mar 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I eat poptarts



I hate you for it.


----------



## bvs (Mar 18, 2014)

if i was to have that intra workout id feel like shit and my workout would suffer. not worth it i recon. and when you are working out doesnt your body draw blood and stuff away from the digestive system to be used by the muscles? i seem to remember learning in highschool that its the reason marathon runners pour water over their heads instead of drinking it? i could be wrong


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

bvs said:


> if i was to have that intra workout id feel like shit and my workout would suffer. not worth it i recon. and when you are working out doesnt your body draw blood and stuff away from the digestive system to be used by the muscles? i seem to remember learning in highschool that its the reason marathon runners pour water over their heads instead of drinking it? i could be wrong



Marathoners pour water over their head bc it helps them maintain body temps easier than drinking water. They still need to drink it to rehydrate bc pouring it over your head won't help hydration. Eating during a workout will draw blood away from the stomach but his will really only cause digestion issues like heart burn, nausea, etc. It won't hinder the absorption of the food or your muscle building attempts.


----------

